# Flash 9 FreeBSD 8-Current



## nikobordx (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi,

I have compiled and installed the flashplugin 9 under firefox 3 like here http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71

But when i'm going to a website using flash, the plugin does not work and i have this message:

(npviewer.bin:18389): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_SetWindow() wait for reply: Message timeout
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-wrapper.c:1974):invoke_NPP_GetValue: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING: unhandled variable 11 in NPP_GetValue()
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-wrapper.c:1924):invoke_NPP_SetWindow: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-wrapper.c:1924):invoke_NPP_SetWindow: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-wrapper.c:2164):invoke_NPP_NewStream: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-wrapper.c:1924):invoke_NPP_SetWindow: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-wrapper.c:1924):invoke_NPP_SetWindow: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-wrapper.c:1924):invoke_NPP_SetWindow: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))

Do you know this problem ?

Thanks in advance.
Niko.


----------



## nikobordx (Mar 5, 2009)

*Flash 9 and 10 support*

Hi,

So i found the solution and flash 9 and 10 work pretty well under firefox 3.

I apply this patch to FreeBSD 8-Current:

http://lnxx64.googlecode.com/files/futexes_partial_II.patch

Niko.


----------

